# Beretta 9mm sub compact will not lock back after field strip!



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

Over a Hour on my first field strip should take 4 minutes, trying to get the slide to go all the way back and then release, everything went well up to that point,Gonna take a break all of a sudden I'm not liking my new Beretta... seems like something is blocking it II have tried it with the mag in and out to no avail,and during the Process the hammer became cocked I have it on safety. Do not want to force the slide watch some videos and it should slide right into place..HELPPP!.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Can you be more specific as to what model Beretta you have?


----------



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

ABArt said:


> Over a Hour on my first field strip should take 4 minutes, trying to get the slide to go all the way back and then release, everything went well up to that point,Gonna take a break all of a sudden I'm not liking my new Beretta... seems like something is blocking it II have tried it with the mag in and out to no avail,and during the Process the hammer became cocked I have it on safety. Do not want to force the slide watch some videos and it should slide right into place..HELPPP!.


Beretta px 4 sub compact 9mm


----------



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

Is a mag in or out? If its out, may not slide into place.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

PX4 SC | World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools - BROWNELLS

I'll take a guess or two: You see that part #20, the firing pin catch lever? It needs to be down in order to slide the slide back on the frame. Make sure it is down. If it's up the slide will not go back on the frame and if you force it something may break. It's a bar on the right on the back of the frame just before the hammer to the right. Is the slide not locking back, not releasing, or you can't get the slide all the way back on the frame. You need to be more clear. Likewise the completely flat end of the recoil spring/guiderod goes to the rear. I'm still a little confused with your description. The slide won't lock back unless on a empty magazine which engages the slide stop or you manually actuate the slid stop up w/ the slide to the rear.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Do you know what and where the slide release is? Did you read and understand the comment I made on your previous post concerning the slide release?


----------



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

Thanks but Now the Pin has popped completely out,and There is a metal wire holding it back from putting it back in the Hole ..Customer service here I come,a bad design flaw on such a pricey gun,This could be a deal breaker,can You say refund and I love the gun...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

ABArt, just trying to help, hard to keep up w/ all the problems you seem to be having. Insert the pin about 1/3 turn forward from where it would be if the pin were straight down for takedown. The groves will line up with the spring in the frame then push in. It will go back in and as the manual states do not remove the pin from the pistol, just pull out far enough until it clicks.


----------



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

Thks D ,the pin just popped out on it own


----------



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

I took it back to the Gun shop where I purchased it this morning ,Bob The Gunsmith was happy to take a look ,He said the problems was 2 Things,#1 The Break down Pin that Beretta Uses is Plastic and should have been metal as he walked to the case Loaded with Every Beretta You could imagine, pulled out a Beretta Sub compact that matched mine went to the back room came back out a few minutes later with a new pin put in my Gun, and handed Me 2 more. Said there ya go these will last the life of Your new Beretta, No Charge. I looked at Bob and said what's the 2nd problem Bob ,he Smiled and said 'Don't baby a Beretta Firearm they have been Making them 500 years that's why I own 6 of them You cannot beak one with your Bare hands, now field strip your Gun ,I'll watch and when You pull the slide back to re-assembled it Jerk it like your starting Your Lawn mower! My Beretta's Fixed, Thanks Bob....Its great dealing with a Gun shop that gets it...and knows how to treat Customers


----------



## prevost (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll bet Bob would love to see his business name here on the boards as well as some of us, Always looking for a great shop to deal with and evidently he has earned our respect also..


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

ABArt said:


> I took it back to the Gun shop where I purchased it this morning ,Bob The Gunsmith was happy to take a look ,He said the problems was 2 Things,#1 The Break down Pin that Beretta Uses is Plastic and should have been metal as he walked to the case Loaded with Every Beretta You could imagine, pulled out a Beretta Sub compact that matched mine went to the back room came back out a few minutes later with a new pin put in my Gun, and handed Me 2 more. Said there ya go these will last the life of Your new Beretta, No Charge. I looked at Bob and said what's the 2nd problem Bob ,he Smiled and said 'Don't baby a Beretta Firearm they have been Making them 500 years that's why I own 6 of them You cannot beak one with your Bare hands, now field strip your Gun ,I'll watch and when You pull the slide back to re-assembled it Jerk it like your starting Your Lawn mower! My Beretta's Fixed, Thanks Bob....Its great dealing with a Gun shop that gets it...and knows how to treat Customers


Glad to hear it, excellent customer service from Bob, the disassembly lever is metal however not plastic unless Beretta has changed something.


----------

